# Metabolic Syndrome



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

This is just an excerpt from the full abstract which they want paid for but you can get the gist of it.

A high normal TSH is associated with the metabolic syndrome

http://www.ingentaconnect.com/content/bsc/cend/2010/00000072/00000005/art00018


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

This is very interesting! My fasting blood glucose level has been in the "danger" zone lately. The 2nd test was done after i had eliminated ALL sugars and carbs from my diet for at least 3 weeks, but before I started Synthroid. I am curious to see what my new level will be after my metabolism has kicked back into gear.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> This is very interesting! My fasting blood glucose level has been in the "danger" zone lately. The 2nd test was done after i had eliminated ALL sugars and carbs from my diet for at least 3 weeks, but before I started Synthroid. I am curious to see what my new level will be after my metabolism has kicked back into gear.


Yes; I am not happy with that "danger zone" stuff!! To close to the edge you might say!!

When do you next go for labs?


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't-only for TSH in June. After reading that helpful info,I will be requesting that as well. Doc just shrugged it off during our last visit. Said to eat more "good" fats, like almonds, salmon (my "good" cholesterol is too low and my glucose was 101 after fasting 12 hours and of course the "just in case" candida diet I was on. Hopefully it has improved since then. My maternal g-ma has diabetes and I think had Thyroid issues as well. She is a mess-we are not close-she is an extreme narciscist (sp?) LOL!


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for posting this information Andros.

I was diagnosed with metabolic syndrome shortly after I started seeing my endo for Hashi's.

I'm still trying to get enough weight off that I can hopefully reverse some of the effects, but the Hashi's and other limitations make it hard.

Phoenix


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Phoenix said:


> Thanks for posting this information Andros.
> 
> I was diagnosed with metabolic syndrome shortly after I started seeing my endo for Hashi's.
> 
> ...


And I sure can empathize with that. It is an every day battle for me with weight control. Every single day.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I can empathize. I was first diagnosed with hypothyroidism; then came the pituitary problem, then the autoimmune arthritis, then the high blood pressure [from the pills], then the high glucose...........it's like a game of tag!

I have Hashimoto's and several forms of autoimmune arthritis and Type 2 Diabetes and high blood pressure. Lots of pills! It's a constant war between having enough energy to excercise [I walk 1.7 miles in 25 minutes EVERY day, like it or not] and to stick to my diet. I still have at least 20 pounds to go.

One thing we diabetics have learned is that it's damned if you do, damned if you don't. That is, most of us have to cut our carbs way back.......but the only way to do that is to increase the fats in the diet. But the good news is that after doing this for a couple months, not only do the numbers look better, but you've dropped some weight. But it's a constant struggle.

Whether you have diabetes or not, it pays to stick to a low carb diet.


----------

